
Ask HN: I see discussion of Apple and FBI but little talk about non USA citizens - ApplaudPumice
If Apple ever installs a backdoor I think nobody outside the USA would buy an Apple product again.
======
mattkrea
A big part of the focus on the US here I believe is that non-citizens already
have no protection from whatever the NSA/FBI might attempt.

For what it's worth I don't think many Americans would want to continue
purchasing either.

~~~
ApplaudPumice
Makes sense, thanks.

~~~
ApplaudPumice
Yeah downvote me fauckeradf'sjpoisgf

